# Has Anyone Ever Tried Diamond Dotz?



## Snowbound (Mar 13, 2019)

Diamond Dotz?  Is it as tedious as it looks, or does it go pretty fast?


----------



## jujube (Mar 13, 2019)

I haven't heard about this, so I looked it up.  Interesting, but I think I'd go blind....


----------

